# Baby Gaggia please help



## snork (Mar 6, 2010)

Ive got a baby Gaggia 74820 had it 18 months worked perfectly, never used the steam wand, had a guest who wanted frothed milk(grrrr!). So i made it and since then when Ive tried to go back to my usual way of espresso making, leaving the machine for 6 or 7 minutes to warm up then discharging about a cup of water to get the pump primed, it then worked perfectly.

Now when I do that procedure the pump comes on for a second as usual, then it whimpers to nothing. It is able to pump steam etc so maybe there's a way of repriming it someone could steer me on? As I said it was working fine until i used the wand.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds as though you might have an air block

Did you soak the wand in a cup of water? (hopefully not)

Try pressing the steam switch again. It may be that is is stuck on steam

Did you get a 12 or 24 month warranty?


----------



## snork (Mar 6, 2010)

Glenn

Thanks for replying, its not the wand that is the problem, its that when I press the red 'cup' button the pump sound starts for a second then dies to a whimper.Is there a sequence i need to do to 'reprime'?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, open the steam wand tap (machine on but don't press the steam button ) place a pitcher under the group and one under the steam wand and press the espresso button. This will flush water through the steam wand. Make sure there is plenty of water in the tank. This should get rid of any air lock you may have.

Lee


----------



## snork (Mar 6, 2010)

Lee

Can I just confirm, sorry to be pedantic but its probably my caffeine withdrawal kicking in!

Ive got 2 buttons I can push, the red cup button and then on the other side the red steam button....on top of the machine is the knob that turns clockwise to affect the wand(not sure the difference the knob and the steam button make as Ive lost the manual)

Could you tell me exactly the sequence I need to press or turn to get rid of the airlock.

many thanks

PS Does anyone know where I can download a pdf manual?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.partsguru.com/user/GAGGIA%20MANUAL%20NEW%20BABY.pdf


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, from experience it sounds like you have blockage in your solenoid valve, if you can get water and steam through the steam arm this is the problem 99 percent of the time.

regards


----------



## snork (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for the link Banish

How do I unblock the solenoid valve sorry to appear dim


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi There,

Ok. The steam button switches the higher thermostat in which makes the element heat to the higher temp suitable for steaming. If you open the knob without this key pressed in then youll have a little splutter from the steam wand. If you then press the cup button, it will run the pump. Becasue the steam know is in the open position it will push water through this.

1)Turn machine on. Fill tank.

2)Place pitcher or suitable container under the brew group and under the steam wand.

3) Open the steam knob.

4) Press the cup button.

5) let plenty of water come through the steam wand but don't let the tank run dry.

Job done!

Also I've just had a thought. There is a possibility that the wand could be blocked. Take off the plastic bit and check there is no hard milk blocking the wand. If there is just a paper clip to loosen it up and then follow the above procedure to blow the bits out.

If it was the problem to stop this in the future just open the knob for a second after you have finished steaming your milk. This will blow out any milk that was sucked up inside the wand when it was switched off.

Hope that helps!

Lee


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if the solenoid is blocked it needs to removed and cleaned, quite a simple procedure, problem is , if the solenoid is blocked there will be debris in boiler that will re-block it, you need to "split" both and give a good cleaning, also may need gaskets.

mark


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Update Snork?


----------

